# New books in coming soon section of BL site



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I took a gander at the coming soon section of the BL site today and discovered to my delight, and then dismay when i saw the myriad of far off release dates, that new books had been added to it including Salvation's Reach.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

There's also: The Keller Image. Could this possibly be McNeil's next Heresy story?

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Keeler image sounds like it could be interesting


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Nocturne and Deliverance Lost both sound like they could be Horus Heresy stories as well, but it does seem unlikely that BL would release so many around the same time. Not that I would complain if they did.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Nocturne_ is not a Horus Heresy Story, it is the third and final novel in "The Tome of Fire Trilogy" by Nick Kyme, focusing on the Salamanders. 

_The Word Bearers Omnibus _ I personally would love to read, as I never can find any of those Word Bearer books.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

No sign of a second Imperial Guard omnibus. Darn.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Nocturne_ is not a Horus Heresy Story, it is the third and final novel in "The Tome of Fire Trilogy" by Nick Kyme, focusing on the Salamanders.


Oh yeah.................

The world makes sense again.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Arkeoptrix: The Second Imperial Guard Omnibus is called "_Hammer of the Emperor_," and is set for release in March. It contains the novels "_Gunheads_," "_Desert Raiders_" and "_Ice Guard_", plus new short stories for each of them.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like the Outcast Dead is a HH story though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting quote from the blurb for _Age of Darkness,_


> An unknown history is about to be unveiled as light is shed on the darkest years of the Horus Heresy, and revelations will surface that will shake the Imperium to its very foundation...


Hopefully there are some interesting plot turns we don't see coming.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Looks like the Outcast Dead is a HH story though.


how so? could be anything with a name like tht really

EDIT: NEVERMIND! lol just saw the Horus Heresy tag to the side, /facepalm

As does Deliverance Losts. Raven Guard dedicated HH book then i guess, i'm loving the sound of that


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well for all, here is the info on these coming releases from Lord of the Night. It pays to read the author's blogs and to post regularly on the Bolthole's Q&A Forum.

_Red and Black_ is the Sisters of Battle audio-prequel to _Faith and Fire_ by James Swallow.

_Salvation's Reach_ is the next Gaunts Ghosts novel, in the current series titled The Victory.

_Nocturne_ is the third and final novel of the Tome of Fire trilogy by Nick Kyme.

_The Red Duke_ is the next Warhammer Heroes novel by C.L Werner about the famous Blood Dragon The Red Duke himself.

_Gildar Rift_ is Sarah Cawkwell's debut novel about the Silver Skulls Astartes, versus the Red Corsairs.

The _Sabbat Worlds_ Anthology is the paperback version of the recently released anthology.

_The Outcast Dead_ and _Deliverance Lost_ are the coming Horus Heresy novels, the former is likely Graham McNeill's Astropath novel and the second is clearly a Raven Guard novel. Rejoice!, the Sons of Corax are getting their first novel.

The Word Bearers omnibus is obvious, a collection with _Dark Apostle_, _Dark Disciple_ and _Dark Creed_, which despite the fact that I already own those books, ill still be getting because I want the new cover-art and short stories.

The only novel that eludes me is _The Keeler Image_, I have no idea what that is but I look forward to finding out.


Edit: New info about _The Outcast Dead_, it is about loyalists from traitor legions escaping from Terra.



Black Library said:


> And Neil (our ‘everything else’ guy) is frothing about The Outcast Dead, ‘I can't wait for 'The Outcast Dead'! The fate of those Space Marines from the traitorous legions who chose to remain loyal is one of the most interesting facets of the heresy to me. So with a group of loyalists from the various traitor legions escaping from incarceration on Terra as its main characters this is set to be my new favourite Heresy book.’


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought Keeler is the last name of the Saint in the Horus Heresy series. So _The Keeler Image _is most likely a book about her...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Februrary-pre-orders-2011-titles.html
_
And Neil (our ‘everything else’ guy) is frothing about The Outcast Dead, ‘I can't wait for 'The Outcast Dead'! The fate of those Space Marines from the traitorous legions who chose to remain loyal is one of the most interesting facets of the heresy to me. I loved ‘Flight of the Eisenstein’ and ‘Garro: Oath of Moment’, so with a group of loyalists from the various traitor legions escaping from incarceration on Terra as its main characters this is set to be my new favourite Heresy book.’ _


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I knew _Deliverance Lost_ had to be a Raven Guard Novel . Can't wait to see Corax in action.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

AK74Bob said:


> I thought Keeler is the last name of the Saint in the Horus Heresy series. So _The Keeler Image _is most likely a book about her...


Yes Euphrati Keeler was a remembrancer turned saint, she was taken to Luna by the sisters of silence.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The price of _The Keeler Image_ confuses me at £15, all novels cost £7.99 and the hardbacks cost £17.99, audio-books cost £10 with novellas costing £30. So this new £15 novel.. whatever it is it eludes me. It may be another novella but at a lowered price.

If it is a novella then I look forward to this. It may be the very first instance of a God-Emperor Holy book, it may reveal much about the early worship of the Emperor and the ideals that led to it, and we may gain an insight into how it devolved over the millennia into a religion of slaughter and sacrifice.

One other theory is that this could be an art-book, all the images that Keeler took when she was a rememberancer with the Luna Wolves.. which means it could, just could, include the image of the Possessed Xavier Jubal.. that would be awesome!.


----------



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

From amazon:
-The Keeler Image is an Audiobook by Abnett. "Inquisitor Esinhorn returns to track down a Chaos artefact with links to the Horus Heresy in Black Library's first double-CD audio drama."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Schmockie said:


> From amazon:
> -The Keeler Image is an Audiobook by Abnett. "Inquisitor Esinhorn returns to track down a Chaos artefact with links to the Horus Heresy in Black Library's first double-CD audio drama."


Confirmed by BL-Christian



Christian Dunn said:


> TKI is a 2-disc audio drama by Dan Abnett.
> 
> Despite the title, it's actually a 40K story rather than HH.


EPIC!, Eisenhorn and Cherubael are returning! :biggrin:


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

So I guess it links back to the Saint in the HH series?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

AK74Bob said:


> So I guess it links back to the Saint in the HH series?


Yeah it does, Eisenhorn will be seeking an artefact from the Heresy, and from the title we can guess it will have something to do with Euphrati Keeler.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Well anything with Eisenhorn is a guaranteed win. But I'm not a fan of the audiobooks, hopefully they will it a novel or short story as well...

Perhaps they will make a HH novel or short about the Saint herself?


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Arkeoptrix: The Second Imperial Guard Omnibus is called "_Hammer of the Emperor_," and is set for release in March. It contains the novels "_Gunheads_," "_Desert Raiders_" and "_Ice Guard_", plus new short stories for each of them.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _The Word Bearers Omnibus _ I personally would love to read, as I never can find any of those Word Bearer books.


When will the Word Bearers omnibus be released?  Ive waiting to get my hands on the 2nd and 3rd books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> When will the Word Bearers omnibus be released?  Ive waiting to get my hands on the 2nd and 3rd books.


Considering that Black Library release books earlier then the date posted you'll get it next year. The _Word Bearers_ omnibus is released in January 2012, meaning that on the last week of November 2011 it will be available for pre-order.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If you don't fancy waiting that long perhaps looking on Ebay, or pre-owned from Amazon or Play would be a shout. I imagine fairly cheap as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you don't fancy waiting that long perhaps looking on Ebay, or pre-owned from Amazon or Play would be a shout. I imagine fairly cheap as well.


That too. Ive already got all three of the _Dark Word_ series but im getting the omnibus for two reasons...


1. The cover will be new and awesome, its Word Bearers so its automatically awesome.

2. Anthony Reynolds has said that the omnibus will contain two new short stories, one of which will finally show the event that created the rivalry between Marduk and Kol Badar during the Heresy.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I knew _Deliverance Lost_ had to be a Raven Guard Novel . Can't wait to see Corax in action.


If audiobooks are your thing you might want to look into Raven's flight. Not everyone liked it but it had some good Corax fight scenes. The First Heretic also featured Corax for a scene.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I knew _Deliverance Lost_ had to be a Raven Guard Novel . Can't wait to see Corax in action.


Ah yes, for all who are interested I have some news regarding _Deliverance Lost_.




Gav Thorpe said:


> That’s not strictly true, actually. I have plenty of projects lined up for 2011, I’m just not starting the first one yet. That will be Deliverance Lost, my first full-length Horus Heresy novel. In preperation for writing the synopsis and to get my head around things, I am embarking on a complete read-through of the HH series to date. That includes all the short stories and audiobooks too. I’m taking notes as I go along, on certain characters, plot points, elements of style and background, and sketching out my ideas for Deliverance Lost as they occur to me.



Gav Thorpe, rather then taking on the Dark Angels, will be writing the Raven Guard. I'm quite glad about this, the Raven Guard are a really cool chapter that need more lore about them, and a Heresy novel can only be good.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Considering that Black Library release books earlier then the date posted you'll get it next year. The _Word Bearers_ omnibus is released in January 2012, meaning that on the last week of November 2011 it will be available for pre-order.


Damm that long? Hmm seems I just have to wait then. :biggrin:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you don't fancy waiting that long perhaps looking on Ebay, or pre-owned from Amazon or Play would be a shout. I imagine fairly cheap as well.





Lord of the Night said:


> That too. Ive already got all three of the _Dark Word_ series but im getting the omnibus for two reasons...
> 
> 
> 1. The cover will be new and awesome, its Word Bearers so its automatically awesome.
> ...


Ive been thinking about it, but once I heard about the Omnibus I thought I should go for waiting for that one and now when I hear there is more material for it, I surely have more reasons to.  But I might look for some other books, particularly Scourge the heretic.


----------



## Elita (Jan 17, 2011)

Schmockie said:


> From amazon:
> -The Keeler Image is an Audiobook by Abnett. "Inquisitor Esinhorn returns to track down a Chaos artefact with links to the Horus Heresy in Black Library's first double-CD audio drama."


 I for one am glad to hear that there is gonna be some more Eisenhorn on the way 
Also pleased about the World Bearers omnibus, I will definitely be buying that up. I have the first book, but haven't been able to get my hands on the second one (it's too expensive online, especially considering a lot of them aren't even new copies.) Gonna be a bit of a wait, but it's not like I don't have enough books to get through until then.


----------

